Ask HN: Does Anyone Predict Public Health Issues Using ML and Satellite Data? - hsikka
======
hsikka
I've been seeing repeated mentions of early warning systems for a lot of
diseases, but not too much technical development! I think I could hack
something together that would be an interesting proof of concept. What do you
think?

